# Teichbau 09/10



## squidy (15. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen

nach langem hab ichs mal geschafft Fotos von unserem aktuellen Umbau hochzuladen 

Da nun das Wetter/Temperaturen auch wieder mitspielt, konnte ich an unserer Baustelle weiterarbeiten.

Nachdem ich die Erde, die sich durch den Bodenfrost im Winter gelöst hatte, wieder aus dem Teich geschaufelt war, ging es an die Randverbauung.

Einen Ring aus Steinen gesetzt, mit Beton befestigt und innen alles auf das gleiche Niveau gebracht für die Stellriemen (sind wohl eher Liegeriemen  )

Dann wurden aus Armierungsstahl "Aufsteller gebogen" um unter den Stellriemen im Beton zu liegen. Diese wurden dann mit der Ringarmierung und den 1m tief verlochten Eisen verbunden.
Am Ostersamstag geschalt und am Ostermontag betoniert 

Nach zwei Tagen ausgeschalt und die letzten Spälte verfüllt. Noch schnell zwei Beete fürs Frauchen (sie happy und ich war die Resterde los  )

Wenn nun alles klappt kommt in 2 Wochen endlich wieder Folie in den Garten und WASSSSSER 

Beim Trommler geht`s auch langsahm vorran, die meisten Teile sind zusammngetragen. GFK Teile hab ich fertig, muss nur die Trommel noch etwas verlängern und dann wirt`s zügig voran gehen.

So nun seid ihr gefragt (Fragen,Ideen, Anregungen, Kritik,...) und Andreas die Bilder vom Trommler hab ich extra für dich gemacht 

lg Remo


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 09/10*

Hallo Remo,
das sieht ja schon gut aus, ich baue erst nächstes Jahr um,
sammle heuer lieber noch ein paar Ideen.
Aber was bitte ist ein "Trommler"?
Kannst Du mir das kurz erklären.
Lg Markus


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 09/10*

Hallo Markus,

guckst Du hier: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24572/?q=trommelfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18648/?q=trommelfilter


----------



## squidy (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 09/10*

Hallo Markus

Was ein Trommler ist weisst du ja nun  meiner ist aus Teilen einer Waschmaschiene um die bekannten Problemzonen, Lagerung und Dichtung am Einlass zu lösen. 

Bestell für deinen Umbau genug Mulden denn 1 m3 Loch gibt 2-3 m3 Aushub. Ich hoffe immer noch das ich mich beim befüllen nicht ärgern noch ne Mulde bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 09/10*

hallo,
ah jetzt weiß ich was ein Trommler ist, danke fürs Aufklären.
Das wär echt was zum Nachbauen.Muß ich mich mal richtig einlesen.
Bei meinem Umbau werde ich sicher einige m³ bewegen, aber da hoffe ich
auf meine Spezl, da sind 2 Landwirte dabei, die finden mit Sicherheit ein Loch,
wo sie meinen Aushub unterbringen.
Ansonsten bin ich immer noch fleißig am Ideen sammeln, aber ich bin ja
auch platzmäßig begrenzt, da mein Teich ja auch so ein Art Hochteich ist und ich
die Mauer erst letztes Jahr neu gemauert habe. Wenn ich die schon wieder abreiße
und versetze, dann sagen alle , jetzt spinnt er.
so, einen schönen Abend noch wünscht Euch
Markus


----------



## squidy (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 09/10*

So hatte am Freitag frei und darum entlich Zeit an Drehbank und Fräse meine neue Achse fürs Getriebe zu machen. Nun Passt auch die Keilriemenscheibe vom Motor der Waschmaschiene 

Halterung musste ich dann am Samstag noch anpassen und dann der mehr als erfreuliche Testlauf  18s für eine Umdrehung und von Hand kann ich die Trommel nicht bremsen


----------



## squidy (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichbau 09/10*

So nach einigen Rückschlägen im Trommlerbau wie, undichtes Lager, undichte Kiste, Rinne ein wenig zu hoch, Spülleitung tropft, ...

ist es nun geschafft.

ToDo: 

-werde noch einen Filter in die Spülleitung einbauen da die Düsen gestern beim testen verstopft sind

-und die Holzplanken am Teichrand verschrauben

-mit Bierchen & Grill den Abend gniessen <---- ganz wichtig


----------

